# getting unemployment assistance (dole money)



## tyler_durden (10 Jul 2006)

hey,

just want to enquire as to how i go about getting unemployment assistance (otherwise previously known as dole money?)..........i have been unemployed since june '06 and would like to know what forms i need to fill in, where i get them, if i am entitled to money backdated to june '06, etc...........i have been abroad since jan '06 but am presumming u wud have had to have been an unemployed resident in ireland actively looking for work to avail of backpay from jan................cheers


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jul 2006)

See  and Welfare. Go to your local welfare office.


----------

